# Ghosts in my router

## Wolfbone

I've seen some very strange behaviour when downloading a torrent. After I've shut down Deluge I notice from the Gkrellm network krell and the flashing LEDs on my ADSL router that there is quite a lot of traffic (mostly outgoing, I think) still occurring. It's not a zombie process or something, it persists even after I've shutdown and rebooted my Gentoo box, and the only way I've found I can stop it is to reboot my router. What on earth can it be?

----------

## phajdan.jr

Try installing wireshark, that should give some clues what gets transmitted.

----------

## PaulBredbury

I assume it's traffic from other torrent nodes, hoping to download from your PC, and your firewall responding that the port is closed.

Which is normal.

----------

## Wolfbone

 *phajdan.jr wrote:*   

> Try installing wireshark, that should give some clues what gets transmitted.

 

Thanks - would iptraf(-ng) do the job (I already know how to use it).

----------

## Wolfbone

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> I assume it's traffic from other torrent nodes, hoping to download from your PC, and your firewall responding that the port is closed.
> 
> Which is normal.

 

Thanks - is that to be expected even though the last time I noticed it happening it was after I'd shut down the torrent download because there never were many seeds/peers and they'd all vanished before the torrent had downloaded?

----------

